# Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!



## Seeteufelfreund (23. September 2006)

Hi,habe hier im japanischen Forum einen kleinen geilen Film
entdeckt,bitte besonders das " ENDE " beachten.

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Ansehen und vielleicht hat ja einer
von Euch auch einmal solch ein Glück ( |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes).


Der   STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*

Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen,versuche über meinen Kumpel in Japan rauszukriegen,ob Sie Ihre Sendung auf Video oder DVD
verkaufen.


Der  STF


----------



## Ossipeter (23. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*

Goil!!!


----------



## HD4ever (23. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*

schade, läuft bei mir nich


----------



## sebastian (23. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*

gigantisch, auch für mich als nicht big gamer sehr interessant


----------



## Sailfisch (24. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Jo, ein krasser Nebenfang   :q, ob der gelandet wurde?



Das kann man wohl sagen! Aber auch die Yellowfins haben es in sich, sind weiß Gott keine kleinen.

Mich wundert nur die "sehr" lange Rute, eigentlich untypisch.

Besten Dank für den Link! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Das kann man wohl sagen! Aber auch die Yellowfins haben es in sich, sind weiß Gott keine kleinen.
> 
> Mich wundert nur die "sehr" lange Rute, eigentlich untypisch.
> 
> Besten Dank für den Link! #6 #6 #6



Die Tour war nicht nur auf Yellow Fin aus,deswegen die langen Ruten,Sie haben auch Mahi-Mahi und Spanish Makerel gejagt.

@ All

Leider ist dieser Film nur ein Ausschnitt einer japanischen Fernsehsendung,und davon gibt es keine Mitschnitte,weder auf Video noch DVD,Leider ....:c.


Der   STF  :g


----------



## HD4ever (25. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*

astreiner Film !!! #6
(aufm anderen PC gings  )


----------



## Kurzer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*

Bei mir läuft der auch nicht :-(


----------



## Kuschi777 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*

Bei mir hats schon gefunzt echt interessant auch für normale angler wie mich.


----------



## Grottenolm (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Für die Big Gamer unter uns !!! Ein geiles Filmchen !!*

Vielen Dank,klasse Film!

Mich haben auch die recht "langen Ruten" stutzig gemacht... |kopfkrat

Übrigens - es wurde auch schön gebrüllt...

Es wäre schön,wenn man den gesamten Beitrag sehen könnte.Geht da was?

...der Grottenolm


----------

